

Why does Google show that 2^1000 = 1.07150861 × 10^301? - WorldMover
http://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=2**1000

======
inportb
That looks correct to me, to the given number of significant figures. Did you
expect to get all 301 digits? I don't think Google Search provides that kind
of precision ;p

However, you could easily compute this yourself...

    
    
      >>> 2**1000
      1071508607186267320948425049060001810561404811705533607443750
      3883703510511249361224931983788156958581275946729175531468251
      8714528569231404359845775746985748039345677748242309854210746
      0506237114187795418215304647498358194126739876755916554394607
      7062914571196477686542167660429831652624386837205668069376L

~~~
ez77
That is,

    
    
      >>> 2**1000

~~~
inportb
Thank you. I n00bfaced, heh.

